# What's better?



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright so after much thinking I decided im returning the cage I recently bought. Now I need to find a cage that can fit 3 or more ratties that is under $200. :wink: 

I found this cage (holds 6)- opinions? It's a ferret cage, has good reviews, and someone with a larger rat uses it and says its great









I heard wire floors arnt good but I always see the name "Martin", this holds 5









Or if anyone knows of any other good cages that hold at least 3, let me know! I'd like to hear your honest opinions, I wan't to buy the best cage I can for the money.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

the 1st one looks good  the 2nd is a chinchilla cage  i think the ferret cage is you best bet out of the 2


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

The Ferret Nation model 141 will hold 6 rats(I think) and can usually be found for around $120 USD(that's how much I got mine for on eBay).

I'm sure you've read that we all swear by the cage. It's amazing, but there is still a setback. Because it was made for ferrets, the bar spacing is questionable for young rats. It could easily be solved with zip-ties and mesh(another member has pictures if you're wondering).

I'd definitely say go for the FN, if you don't mind possibly fixing it up with the mesh.

(EDIT) Also, not a gtood choice if you have extreme chewers, the bottom pan is plastic and easily destroyed by rodent teeth.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

do they sell fn cages in the uk? i want one or more lol i need it! well not need need just want so much i feel like i need it lol


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree with Vixie, like I mentioned in the other post I have the same cage as you. However, if I'd known then what I know now I definitely would have gotten the Ferret Nation. If you just get the one-story one (Which I believe is the one Vixie is talking about), I believe you always have the option later of upgrading it more, which is nice.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

You can cover bar floors with lino


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

fallinstar said:


> do they sell fn cages in the uk? i want one or more lol i need it! well not need need just want so much i feel like i need it lol


I _think_ they will ship anywhere. If not, you could find a UK seller on eBay or similar site.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

right my rats are seriously denting my bank balence lol i just cant say no to myself wen i c summit they might like i have 2 buy it and find out!


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> the 2nd is a chinchilla cage


No, actually, its a RAT cage. 

I have that Martins cage the R-695 and I love love love it. I have had it for a year and a half now and its held up better than any other cage I've ever owned. I have 4 rats in it currently (2 male, 2 female) and I think its the perfect size. It would also probably be perfect for 5 females. I highly recommend it!

Its very large, but still maneuverable to get it into the bathtub/shower for scrub downs. Get the powdercoated version, not the galvanized as it will absorb urine. THe powdercoating has lasted amazingly well on mine even with my bar chewers.


This is my Martins R695:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow my bad! sowwie


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the first cage you were thinking about, the big superpet one that holds six. I like it very much, but there are some cons you should think about. 1. At some point, you will have to replace the shelving, as they are are very flimst and bend under the slightest weight. 2. The shelves have grooves in the edges, which catches the poop and pee and makes it harder to clean... Other than that, I love it, and so do my rats.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, and I got it for under 100$ on ebay, including shipping.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferret-Nation-T...QQihZ014QQcategoryZ116396QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

this guy sales ferret nations for $140, ad $50 shipping I think and it's $190 for a 2 story ferret nation that holds 12


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I have the Martin's in the second pic and LOVE it. It was just replaced by my new FN, but it's still used as a Q/T and hospital cage. It's a nice option, and you can put young rats in it right away without being afraid of escapes. Amelia was in that cage when she was 3 weeks old . It's also alot of fun to decorate!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well guys, we bought another cage. Its actually not any of the ones I posted, lol. This one I like alot. It can hold 4 rats, but I only have three. So it has extra room for playing. I'm making a play pen too so it will be all good.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay! Congrats! What's it look like?


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Reachthestars you put my cage to shame! LOL

It looks fabulous!! I couldn't handle that much rat laundry. 

I actually tried putting fleece down on the bottom pan like that... and in one night my rats dragged all of it in and shredded it. Why can't I have nice lazy little rats.... heheh


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to fold it under. The first one they shredded but they got used to it after a while. I also change them every 2-3 days, pretty much when I start smelling rat pee. Rat laundry isn't as bad for me as changing that carefresh all the time, and it's easier for me to spot clean.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

I just gave up and went back to Yesterdays News, and dump the pan out once a week.  I don't have the patience to do cage battle with my brats. heheheh


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well now im not sure again  I'm worried because its plastic that they are going to really chew on it :? I didn't realize it at the time that they might just completely destroy it within a year.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Tabasco is the best chewing-deterrent I've found - you could coat it with Tabasco when you first give it to them, and then any exploration nibbles would probably teach them *not* to nibble on it again.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

the platforms they may chew on, but the tray in the bottom seems hard for them to get to, so i woudn't fret too much. i'd stick with what you've got; you can always make new platforms with PVC hardware cloth and zipties, it's not hard and it's pretty sturdy. it's what i made all the platforms in my cage out of, since what it originally was was a bird cage, lol.


----------

